# Menopur versus Recombinant (Gonal-f, Puregeon)



## purpledream (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Gals,

I had a failed ICSI in Nov where I used Gonal-F 450IU. Only needed 8 days of stims before they could proceed to EC.
I take it that I responded ok to the meds since they retrieved 9 eggs out of 12 follicles. 
It was short cycle so I think uneven growth could be due to protocol rather than meds.

Now for my second try in March, they want me to try Menopur.

Question: 

There is something I don't get. 
Why is Menopur good and in what ways is better than the recombinant ones like Gonal-F.
It contains LH amongst the stimulation component.
Why would I need to have LH injected everyday?

In a natural cycle, LH is only elevated for 2 days before ovulation to get the egg released from the follicle.
My doc can't really answer except saying it works for some.

Can anyone offer your insight into Menopur.
I heard is much more painful than the pen injections.
I don't know if I should fix something that is not broken given Gonal-f worked for me.
But part of me wants to also listen to everything the doctor tells me to do.

On a side note, I think the doc is feeling the pressure to get me pregnant with max 3 tries cos after which my subsidies run out. She seems to want me to try lots of stuff this time round. So I do not know if this change in stims meds is warranted.

Thank you so much, any comments would be highly appreciated.

If u have success stories to share, please share with me


----------



## Carter4 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi purpledream

Hope someone pops along to answer this query, as I would be very interested to read any replies. I had a failed fertilisation cycle on the same gonal f protocol as you, but prior to this I was successful on an only Menopur cycle with one of the frosties created. Hindsight is a wonderful thing and I wish that the consultant had not meddled with my protocol. Their reason for the change was a low AFC of 7 at my pre-tx scan. I am currently cycling again and my clinic have reverted me back to my original protocol, with my Pregnyl shot altered to an hour earlier. Here's hoping it does the trick again.  

Good luck to you on your journey for a LO x


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi, might be worth posting on main ivf thread as more ppl might see it?

I took 450 gonal f on my first cycle and got 10 eggs, of which 5 were mature. I had more follicles but they were very strung out in size.

For my second cycle they switched me to 300 gonal f + 150 menopur and from memory the reason was that they hoped this would help the follicles to grow at a more even pace so get a higher percentage of mature eggs. I got 8 eggs, 5 mature. So fewer eggs but better % mature but same number of mature eggs. My second cycle was overall more successful, with 5\5 fertilised and got 2 blasts (3\5 fertilised on first cycle and got 2 day 3 embryos). However I had icsi second time so suspect that had greater impact than the drug protocol.

I have read that gonal f is more "aggressive" (not the right word but you know what I mean) than the natural stimulation drugs.

X


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

I personally would insist on having bloods done during stims to see if you need extra LH. My experience is that I stimmed with menapor twice.  Trusted my clinic,  poor quality eggs. Was told at 29 we needed a egg donor... Changed clinics, bloods done during stims showed I didn't need extra LH, used fostimon (one clinic), puregon (the next), both have resulted in good quality eggs and got me prego. I miscarry but that is nothing to do with the stimms. If you are older and have a low amh then you may well need extra lh but a few blood tests can tell your dr that.  Good luck


----------



## Luck2014 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi purpledream

I don't have answers for you sorry, but have also had mine changed for Gonal f to Menopor and short to long.  I think most people do the long.  The drs must know what they are doing but funny they were unable to answer your question sufficiently.  Ouch - not looking forward to it the injection hurting but am tough so hopefully not - the Gonal F did not hurt at all.


----------

